# Question about Putter Feel - Odyssey XG 7



## NinjasFirst (Jan 26, 2011)

About 6 months ago I switched to an Odyssey White Hot XG #7. For some reason I feel like I cannot get a handle on this putter. I have been into golf shops and tried putters (just on a fake putting surface) back to back with the #7. For some reason it seems that I much prefer the feel of blade style putters. I thought this might be caused by the larger head of the putter weighing more. After some research it seems that most putter heads are around the same weight. I even felt like the XG #1 had a better feel, and the manufacturer says it weighs the same as the #7. Is all of this in my head, or is it possible that the weight distribution makes the putter feel that much different different?


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Unlike driving, which is a lot about power, putting is is very much about feel. And then there's what it looks like from above. whatever you're comfortable with is what you should stick with.

As an aside, just a little tip for finding out if the alignment mark is in the right place, and the putter balanced. Hold the tip of the grip between finger and thumb, so it can swing free. Tap the centre of the face in line with the alignment mark with a finger. If the putter moves back uniformally its balanced. If you tap towards the heel or toe you will feel the putter twist, and this is the feel you would get if having tapped where the sweet spot is supposed to be but it isn't balanced - not sure I've explained that very well...


----------

